# BYU vs. UA pick'em



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Vegas has the spread at 3 in Arizona's favor. 

My best guess, 42 - 37 Arizona

Anyone else ?


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

37-31 For the Cougs. I hate the cougs, but I think they will pull it out. Plus they need to beat them to help our confrence image.

GO UTES!!!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

BYU 27 Arizona 10

I am also not a Cougar fan, but I honestly believe that the Y's margin of victory will be greater than the Utes vs. Tide. If Utah wins it will be by a single digit margin.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lycan said:


> BYU 27 Arizona 10
> 
> I am also not a Cougar fan, but I honestly believe that the Y's margin of victory will be greater than the Utes vs. Tide.


This i'm no so sure of. The Y Offence will be able to score, but their secondary is way to weak.



lycan said:


> If Utah wins it will be by a single digit margin.


I agree very much, If the Utes can contain the run (I mean contain, their run is dang good)
then we will have ourselves a game.

If the tide is able to run how they want, we don't stand a chance. 4th quarter will come and the Ute D will be wore out.

So hopefully we can contain the run, our secondary will do just fine. We just need the D-line and backers to fill the gaps.

My prediction on the Ute-Bama game is Utes pulling it off with a score of 24-17.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, my wife surprised me BIG TIME yesterday by dropping two tickets to the game in Vegas, so I'll be taking my son on the roadie for it. Should be fun.

From everything I've learned about Arizona, they seem to have a pretty prolific offense and have put up lots of points on everyone except USC this year. I'm thinking BYU will be too much for them though. AND BYU has a point to prove, where Arizona is actually HAPPY about being in ANY bowl game. 

47-37 BYU wins.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

That Arizona QB, Hikitumi Pasituia, or whatever his name is, is really good -- great numbers. They have good athletes at the skill positions -- which is never good news for the Cougs (and I'm a Coug). My sense is that the Cougs will enjoy the vacation to Vegas, glad to have finals over, and will play a decent game, but not good enough. I hate to say this, but I pick AZ, 42 to 28.

Sorry fellow Cougs. It's time to think about next year. And yeah, I know a bowl win helps recruiting and all... but I just have no faith.

And I REALLY hope I'm REALLY wrong.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is where I think I differ from you SeniorSetter.



> know a bowl win helps recruiting and all


With where the program is right now, I don't think a win over the 5th place Pac-1 team does anything either positive or negative for the recruiting. BYU's recruiting pitch is different than all the state schools they compete with that rely on bowl wins and TV appearances to sell a kid on the program. It is about a completely different experience and targeted to LDS kids. Sure, successful football will help convince that kid to come to BYU - but a win/loss in the Vegas bowl won't be what makes/breaks that sell. I don't think any kid out there sits up late at night dreaming that one day, he too can play in the Las Vegas bowl. Not even kids in Vegas!


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

So you agree with the rest of what I said?

I suppose you're right about a win being meaningless for recruiting. No one that's not a Coug or a Wildcat will watch it anyway. :lol: I guess I'm feeling a bit of Ute envy.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nah - I'm thinking the Cougars will win it, so I guess I differ on that one. But as for no one watching but fans of each school - well, that describes 30 out of the 35 bowl games being played this year!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> I don't think a win over the 5th place Pac-1 team does anything either positive or negative for the recruiting.


Losing to a 7-5 team, even if they are from a BCS conference, does hurt your recruiting. Maybe not so much with the average LDS recruit but BYU tries VERY hard to recruit more than just LDS athletes.

As far as picking a score for the game I just don't know where this team stands right now so I can't say with any degree of confidence either way. Against Utah I thought it would be the defense that might lose the game for us, and if they won it would be on the backs of the offense just putting up more points than Utah. But it ended up being the complete opposite. I thought the defense really stepped up against Utah (or maybe it was just because Utah's offense is not that great?) and did more than enough to give the offense a chance to win the game but we all know what happened and I don't think anyone really knows whether or not Hall has recovered from the complete meltdown he had. I know he is a fierce competitor and he says he is eager to go out and prove himself but I just don't think we will know until he takes the field, and if the game gets tough whether or not he will rise to the occasion this time or just have another meltdown. Only time will tell.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Hall has repented from the Ute giveaway. 8)
> 
> BYU 34 AU 31


+1 on that one
I think the Y will win but it will be a high scoring no defense game, hopefully we have the ball last.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Well, my wife surprised me BIG TIME yesterday by dropping two tickets to the game in Vegas, so I'll be taking my son on the roadie for it. Should be fun.
> 
> From everything I've learned about Arizona, they seem to have a pretty prolific offense and have put up lots of points on everyone except USC this year. I'm thinking BYU will be too much for them though. AND BYU has a point to prove, where Arizona is actually HAPPY about being in ANY bowl game.
> 
> 47-37 BYU wins.


I got an offer today that I could not turn down, so I will be there also. I could agree with that guess on the score.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be there as well.

I don't know what to guess with this team. I think this could be a close game, especially if the Y shows up disappointed for having to play in the Vegas bowl again. In fact, if they show up with a bad attitude it might not be that close, with the Cougs on the losing end. 

On the other hand, I think if the Cougs come in focussed and hungry for a win they could run away with this thing. That's what I'm hoping for.

Shane


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BTW front row (yes the very front row) 35 yard line right behind the team, never been anywhere near that close and in the middle; had 5th row in the corner once (there could not be a worse seat in the house), I am excited. I had no desire nor intention to go about 5 hours ago, the wife, bless her heart, let me go at a bit of a sacrifice to the budget and her schedule. :mrgreen: I anticipate the Y having a chip and AU just happy to be there, I hope.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> That Arizona QB, Hikitumi Pasituia, or whatever his name is


Hike it to me Pass it to ya

Get it? Sheesh, I thought it was funny...or at least somewhat clever :wink:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I would really like to see a MW bowl sweep this year, but I think BYU's chances of beating a team with a down field attack and a mobile QB is going to be just as much of an uphill battle as the Utes will face against Alabama. 

Consider the TCU win a lock.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> seniorsetterguy said:
> 
> 
> > That Arizona QB, Hikitumi Pasituia, or whatever his name is
> ...


LOL. That's pretty funny.

Shane


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> I would really like to see a MW bowl sweep this year, but I think BYU's chances of beating a team with a down field attack and a mobile QB is going to be just as much of an uphill battle as the Utes will face against Alabama.
> 
> Consider the TCU win a lock.


There is a reason why BYU is a three point dog in this game. The boys in Vegas are usually pretty close with their predictions. Here's hoping they're wrong on this one.

Shane


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Buggsz24 wrote:


> Anyone picking TCU to win easily either has a very short memory or hasn't been paying attention this year.
> 
> Boise beat a very good Oklahoma team after going undefeated just two years ago, and this year with very few exceptions they have not only won but did it while beat their opponents into submission (outscoring them 473 to 147).


You must have a very short Memory Buggsz when you wrote this:


> Consider the TCU win a lock.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> Buggsz24 wrote:
> 
> 
> > Anyone picking TCU to win easily either has a very short memory or hasn't been paying attention this year.
> ...


[/quote:1rlxxxow]

Not a memory issue. I meant to say consider the win over TCU a lock, I really don't think Boise got the credit they deserved this year because their schedule was so weak.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

TCU is going to kill Boise State. It won't be close. They will beat down Boise worse than Texas is going to beat down Ohio State. I've watched a lot of BSU this year and I've watched a lot of TCU. I still think that if BSU were in the MWC this year, they would have finished 4th. I know we hate the argument used against MWC schools, but if TCU or BYU had played Boise's schedule this year, they would be undefeated too. I still think that TCU is the best team from the MWC - just like I think Texas is the best team in the Big 12. FWIW.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> TCU is going to kill Boise State. It won't be close. They will beat down Boise worse than Texas is going to beat down Ohio State. I've watched a lot of BSU this year and I've watched a lot of TCU. I still think that if BSU were in the MWC this year, they would have finished 4th. I know we hate the argument used against MWC schools, but if TCU or BYU had played Boise's schedule this year, they would be undefeated too. I still think that TCU is the best team from the MWC - just like I think Texas is the best team in the Big 12. FWIW.


I disagree that it will be a blow out, I think it will be a close game with TCU winning.

As far as BYU vs. Arizona, I am rooting for BYU, but I just don't know if they can beat Arizona. I am still going to say BYU wins by a touchdown.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

If I was going to be on this game I would throw my money Arizona's way. In hoping that the cougs win though, I say 41-31 cougs.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Did BYU murder Herbstreit's family? I was watching him last night and he predicted AZ to win by 29! He made some comments early in the year that were very negative as well about the cougs. I don't mind, I just want to know why he has it out for them...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Max Hall.... thank you. I love the fact that you suck and fold like a cheap suit under pressure. Oh... I'm sure Arizona's defensive backs love the ducks you throw up for them to pick when your team is depending on you as well. Great job Arizona.... B... Y.... WHO??


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well it looks like Maxxie pads and the Cougars choke again. Good Grief!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Hall has repented from the Ute giveaway.
> 
> BYU 34 AU 31


So much for your prediction Fatbass :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well there were several observations I made:

-BYU needs King Louie! :shock: :lol: 
-BYU's secondary sucks, they are lucky Arizona dropped about 5 balls, or it would have been a bigger blow out.
-Max Hall chokes when there is any pressure on him at all.
-Their fluff non-conference schedule hurt them badly IMO.
-They need to utilize Unga more and also Unga needs to start being a power runner like he use to be. He use to run people over, now he tries to juke people.
-The refs in this game sucked, they got so many calls wrong on both sides. 
-Turnovers, turnover, and more turnovers.
-Arizona is the fourth place team in the PAC-10, losing to them is not a good way to get respect in the nation.
-Bronco needs a more fierce attitude, he is too layed back. I read that they are allowed 14 practices before their bowl game and he only used 6, not 100% sure this is exactly true, but if it is that is ridiculous. 

I hated to see BYU lose, this season is a let down for them for sure even though they finished 10-3 they were expected to be in Utah's shoes right now. Oh yeah, I was off on my prediction.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

The annoincers said that BYU only played 3 good teams this year and they lost all 3.
Hall has broken the chain of good QBs to come through BYU. I would hope the cougars are smart enough to look at the second stinger next year or the Cougars will be a 500 team.

Bronco doesn't know how to get a team up for a game. It's as if he feels getting to emotional is a sin. Passion for the right things is good!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dead Drifter said:


> Bronco doesn't know how to get a team up for a game. It's as if he feels getting to emotional is a sin. Passion for the right things is good!


I agree... although I have no first hand knowledge of what he says to the team... I'd love to see him get fired up and excited. This low key stuff isn't working man... this is COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!! Its one of the most exciting environments in the nation... it would be ok to show a little emotion. I think his team would feed off of that. That being said... his players are the ones that win or lose the game and Hall and that kicker were terrible.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

So, Who was closest to picking the score?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> So, Who was closest to picking the score?


Wasn't there somebody who threw in a 31 number?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Fatbass gave AU 31 points exactly! The only problem was giving the Cougs 34 :? .


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Did anyone else pick UA ?


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Did anyone else pick UA ?


I did:
_They (Arizona) have good athletes at the skill positions -- which is never good news for the Cougs (and I'm a Coug). My sense is that the Cougs will enjoy the vacation to Vegas, glad to have finals over, and will play a decent game, but not good enough. I hate to say this, but I pick AZ, 42 to 28.

Sorry fellow Cougs. It's time to think about next year. And yeah, I know a bowl win helps recruiting and all... but I just have no faith.

And I REALLY hope I'm REALLY wrong._

Sorry, it turns out I guessed right.... :evil:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else pick UA ?
> ...


Is there anything that makes you think next year is going to be any better? I'm not sure that is the case at all, I wouldn't be suprised if we take a huge step back next year!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> Is there anything that makes you think next year is going to be any better? I'm not sure that is the case at all, I wouldn't be suprised if we take a huge step back next year!


The majority of the O-line is gone , Vakapuna is graduating, your star wide out is more than likely on his way to playing on Sunday, and your one time star QB is now responsible for 8 turnovers in his last two games. The offense moved backward.

Your bad secondary isn't going to get better without better guys filling the positions, the defensive outlook doesn't look good.

And to top it all off Robert Anae is now officially the worst O coordinator west of Kansas.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I think Bronco will surprise us. He'll come up with some guys and they'll be pretty good. They probably won't have a quest for perfection.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> I think Bronco will surprise us. He'll come up with some guys and they'll be pretty good. They probably won't have a quest for perfection.


You can't make an open ended statement like that! So, what will the quest be? My guess is the Quest for an interception! We only had some against UCLA and USU very early in the season if memory serves.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

snobiller22 said:


> 37-31 For the Cougs. I hate the cougs, but I think they will pull it out. Plus they need to beat them to help our confrence image.
> 
> GO UTES!!!


Well i knew that UA would put up 31, just didn't expect Maxxie to fold like that.

Anyway, they have alot of work to do in the off season...................maybe get a whole new secondary :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

